# Is haggis bad for you?



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I like some people love haggis but unlike most who eat it on the odd occasion i tend to eat it 3 or 4 times a week. Just wondering if its particuarily healthy or unhealthy? i have it with neeps and tatties.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> I like some people love haggis but unlike most who eat it on the odd occasion i tend to eat it 3 or 4 times a week. Just wondering if its particuarily healthy or unhealthy? i have it with neeps and tatties.:thumb:


Do you shoot it yourself or get it from the butchers. It'll be a protected species at the rate your eating it


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Do you shoot it yourself or get it from the butchers. It'll be a protected species at the rate your eating it


Just remembered a funny occasion when this bunch of Police officers we were training convinced this Girl from the Botswana police force that a haggis was a type of animal like a rabbit :lol::lol: very cruel but oh so funny.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> I like some people love haggis but unlike most who eat it on the odd occasion i tend to eat it 3 or 4 times a week. Just wondering if its particuarily healthy or unhealthy? i have it with neeps and tatties.:thumb:


I don't rate it as unhealthy, but maybe 3/4 times a week is a bit too much..

I tend to have 2 chicken, 2 meat and 2 fish dishes every week - try to mix it up...

I love haggis too, but could not eat it that much.... I eat it maybe a couple of times a month...

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Never tried it but would like to.

Not something we get down here (Im sure a butcher could get a proper Haggis though) 

Wouldn't want to eat a supermarket one


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Haggis is essentially offal, oat and spices. So you get protein and carbs in one handy meal!
Fat content will vary depending on the recipe. I've seen some which where disgustingly lardy. 
And you're right showshine. You don't want to eat a supermarket one! (and that goes for the costco ones n all)
Most likely half decent one you will get down south will be mcsweens. Run a mile from halls. Disgusting doesnt cover it. Course if you are really keen, get one sent from a champion haggis maker. I go past one particularily renowned one every other week


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Shug said:


> Haggis is essentially offal, oat and spices. So you get protein and carbs in one handy meal!
> Fat content will vary depending on the recipe. I've seen some which where disgustingly lardy.
> And you're right showshine. You don't want to eat a supermarket one! (and that goes for the costco ones n all)
> Most likely half decent one you will get down south will be mcsweens. Run a mile from halls. Disgusting doesnt cover it. Course if you are really keen, get one sent from a champion haggis maker. I go past one particularily renowned one every other week


I might actually buy one this week and have it at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I've always wanted to try one, love the smell of them (sniffed a few in shops :lol - are they just like jumbo size black pudding? I love black pudding

http://shop.scottishhaggis.co.uk/Category/53-haggis.aspx any good? loving the veggie one's name, Jessie :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

buckas said:


> are they just like jumbo size black pudding? I love black pudding


Not really. They are much better than that!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

White pudding...mmmmmmmmmm...thems the food of the gods :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haggis is great.

cany beat haggis neeps n tatties every so often


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Not really. They are much better than that!


Steady on! They are different but not much better. I love them both in equal measures. Haggis as above and black pudding with english mustard and thick bread and butter mmm. Definatly only buy quality from a butcher you trust with either


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Steady on! They are different but not much better. I love them both in equal measures. Haggis as above and black pudding with english mustard and thick bread and butter mmm. Definatly only buy quality from a butcher you trust with either


Hope that's genuine Stornoway black pudding you're talking about!! There is a BIG difference! (I'm slightly biased as i live there but it's undoubtedly better )

http://www.charlesmacleod.co.uk/black_pudding_recipies.htm


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> White pudding...mmmmmmmmmm...thems the food of the gods :thumb:


:thumb:

had that in Ireland, was reet nice :car:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I Love fruit, white and black pudding and Haggis. Hence why am fat!! lol.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

x28buc said:


> Hope that's genuine Stornoway black pudding you're talking about!! There is a BIG difference! (I'm slightly biased as i live there but it's undoubtedly better )
> 
> http://www.charlesmacleod.co.uk/black_pudding_recipies.htm


I have a local butcher makes his own. I treat myself time to time with a full ring to myself as above. Always boiled, never fried


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

haggis is really good like , luv the stuff


----------

